# Hi "Re-Rider" here



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello Jen, Welcome! Nice to meet you and keep on posting!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

nice to meet you and welcome back to horsedom


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome Jen! Have fun posting!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i remember your name from the past 

welcome


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you


----------

